

Reminder: it's Firefox 3 download day - ideas101

Help set Guinness book of world record ... download today starting at 10am PDT (6pm GMT).<p>Firefox 3, which promises page loads up to seven times faster than Microsoft's Internet Explorer.
======
noodle
with so much hype and press, one can only hope that there's not some mission
critical bug or server issues when downloading it or something similar. this
is a make-or-break release when it comes to infiltration of the non-techie
market. here's to hoping nothing bad happens and there's tons of good press.

